# Clipless Pedals - Which do I want?



## Etrips (May 19, 2012)

So I'm looking at getting some clipless pedals for my road bike. How do I pick which type to get? What's the difference?


----------



## tott (Jun 1, 2012)

Etrips said:


> So I'm looking at getting some clipless pedals for my road bike. How do I pick which type to get? What's the difference?


The systems are different, and whichever pedals you decide on, you should also get the shoes that use the same system. For instance, I got Mavic shoes. They are using the 3-bolt system, so I can use them with any Mavic pedals, or I could use them with the Shimano SPD-SL cleat system, like the Shimano 105 PD-5700 pedals. However, I could not use Shimano Pedals that use the SPD system (2-bolt)

If you don't have shoes or cleats, find a pair of shoes that you like best and fit the best, and then find the cleat system that matches that shoe for best results. I still haven't gotten my pedals yet, but I have gotten the shoes. If you have any more questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

It is a question of how unwalkable you want to be, combined with how big a cleat you want, and how much float you need.


----------



## Etrips (May 19, 2012)

tott said:


> The systems are different, and whichever pedals you decide on, you should also get the shoes that use the same system. For instance, I got Mavic shoes. They are using the 3-bolt system, so I can use them with any Mavic pedals, or I could use them with the Shimano SPD-SL cleat system, like the Shimano 105 PD-5700 pedals. However, I could not use Shimano Pedals that use the SPD system (2-bolt)
> 
> If you don't have shoes or cleats, find a pair of shoes that you like best and fit the best, and then find the cleat system that matches that shoe for best results. I still haven't gotten my pedals yet, but I have gotten the shoes. If you have any more questions feel free to ask!


What kind of pedals are you using right now then? 

Also I wouldn't mind being able to walk at least a few yards without falling over.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

This is pretty near a weekly topic on the forums. Search for other related threads, check out the link below, and ask any questions you may have.

One word of advice, though. When it comes to shopping for cycling shoes, visit some shops, discuss your needs (mainly, walk-ability), try on some makes/ models that best meet those needs and and decide based on comfort/ fit.

Bike 101-Clipless Pedals


----------



## Skimklaw (Jun 9, 2005)

Sorry to thread hijack, but I'm looking to change out my pedals/shoes as mine are getting old and getting a lot more use now.

I haven't made any major changes or upgrades for a while. I'm using some 3 bolt Look non-recessed pedals. When I bought these and shoes circa 2004 it seemed most road bikers used the non-recessed variety. According to the link the recessed (formerly more for MTB I thought) are catching up with road bikers too. I live in a city and between walking through the building, garage, stairs, etc with my tap shoes and clips I am worried I'm going to kill myself. Otherwise I've never minded the mechanism, or actually riding with these, although every now and then I have a little trouble getting my pedal to flip upright so I can clip in through the city at a light which is a pain.

Are many road bikers really using the recessed variety now?

8 years ago I thought I might ride more competitively at some point, but at this point I've hit 30 and the last few years didn't cycle as much as previous and am not nearly the same rider I was then.

I have a new job now and this is my first season with it and more time to really get back into things, but I think I have to admit to myself I'm more of a fitness rider now. 15-30 mile rides. More on the 15 side lately as the seat is more painful than I remember when I get much past that point.

I am looking to either upgrade my bike or buy a new one and shoes/pedals will be a part (if getting new bike I will give my current setup to my brother).

Looking for overall opinions on recessed and recommendations if people really feel they are almost equivalent now.

If I were to compete at this point would probably be triathlon type stuff, but since I bike more than compete I am not so sure I want to get all tri oriented gear.

Thanks in advance,

Skim


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd estimate 1/2 the folks I ride with are on mountain bike pedals.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Skimklaw said:


> Sorry to thread hijack, but I'm looking to change out my pedals/shoes as mine are getting old and getting a lot more use now.


I think the gap has narrowed between MTB/ road shoes quite a lot. If there is one area that road systems_ may_ have an edge, it would be a somewhat larger platform size. 

Still, there are a lot of happy Speedplay (or similar) users out there which lends credibility to MTB systems being perfectly fine choices for many. And no matter the system chosen, the keys to success are a comfortable, well fitting shoe (preferably with a metatarsal button), a stiff sole and proper cleat set up with adequate float.

My advice is to visit some LBS's, discuss you intended uses (as you have here), try a few pairs of shoes on and decide from there.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

For me, the shoes are the main event. And to my mind, unless you have a specific reason to use a particular pair of road clipless pedals, MTB systems are a lot more user-friendly. While I put on my cycling shoes with the intention of going riding, before I can ride my bike, I have to walk out my front door and down some stairs, and on a ride, I often put a foot down at a traffic signal and sometimes stop to refill my water bottles or go to the bathroom. Sometimes I run errands on my nicer bike, usually on my way out for a ride. Sometimes I have a coffee and a pastry on my way home from riding. I put up with road shoes because Speedplay pedals seem to be part of what I've had to do to be kind to my knee. But if I didn't have problems with it, I'd probably be riding SPDs or Time ATACs and walking in much greater comfort.


----------



## Mufasa (Dec 12, 2011)

FWIW - Wifey and I ride mountain pedals because we like to stop and do stuff while riding.


----------



## dandar (Mar 31, 2012)

+1 on mtb pedals. I use speedplay frogs. Very easy to get in/out of, never had to worry about getting possible knee pain, very light and very small. The design is also resistant to dirt, meaning I can walk in mud or dirt and the act of clipping in will force dirt out of the mechanism so I don't have to worry about the cleat getting stuck.

Another option that's nice is shimano PD-M520. You can get these for $38 on Amazon as opposed to $100+ for the frogs. Both great options for first time clipless IMO. But I'm a newbie so what do I know?


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Mufasa said:


> FWIW - Wifey and I ride mountain pedals because we like to stop and do stuff while riding.


Same here.

Walking in my riding shoes is important and standard road shoes with road cleats look sick uncomfortable.

I was looking at some Crank Bros. Candy pedals when a friend made be a deal on a set of rebuilt (essentially brand new) Eggbeater 3s. I love 'em.

But I think it boils down to just what you need and what works best. MTB pedals work great for me. Your mileage may differ.


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

Dzgfdsfg


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I use cleat covers to walk in my shimano SPD-SL cleats. It takes like 5 seconds to pop them in, and you don't have to compromise with MTB shoes.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

SFTifoso said:


> I use cleat covers to walk in my shimano SPD-SL cleats. It takes like 5 seconds to pop them in, and you don't have to compromise with MTB shoes.


Walking still sucks with the cleat covers. It sucked when I had Look Keo (with covers).. it sucks with my Speedplay Zero cleats (with covers)....

walking is a lot more natural with my MTB shoes & cleats.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

tednugent said:


> Walking still sucks with the cleat covers. It sucked when I had Look Keo (with covers).. it sucks with my Speedplay Zero cleats (with covers)....
> 
> walking is a lot more natural with my MTB shoes & cleats.


The disadvantage of MTB shoes is that they are heavier construction and breathe less=hotter feet.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Marc said:


> The disadvantage of MTB shoes is that they are heavier construction and breathe less=hotter feet.


when you're flying on the trails by large rocks/boulders, roots/tree stumps... you need some durability when you accidentally brush them. Some of the weight is on the shoe tread, so that you can walk.

Never really had a problem with heat in my feet when I hit the technical trails.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Marc said:


> The disadvantage of MTB shoes is that they are heavier construction and breathe less=hotter feet.


You can't really draw this generalization.

Plenty of MTB shoes are exactly the same as that company's road model, except with a lugged sole and two-hole drilling for the cleat. For years, I rode road in Sidi road shoes and MTB in the matching MTB model. Aside from colors and the sole, same shoe.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

MTB shoes are perfectly fine for road use, but if you don't walk a whole lot go for road shoes. There really is no reason to use MTB shoes on a road bike, other than walking; any other benefit MTB shoes provide are far outweigh by the efficiency and the speed you gain, IMO anyways.


----------



## TwntyOneTwlv (Mar 18, 2012)

Walking in road shoes isn't as bad as I thought it would be. I just got my first pair along with Look Keo Classic pedals. As long as I don't have to walk a mile in them, I think I'll be just fine.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I don't see that I'd gain any speed or efficiency from my road shoes if my biomechanics weren't somewhat funky - I really only use road pedals at all to use Speedplays in particular.

I've been using MTB shoes and pedals on my track bike while I wait for an opportunity to pick up more Speedplays at a favorable price. It's been going fine.


----------



## pauljdav (Apr 30, 2012)

I just bought http://http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/pedals/mountain/product.-code-PD-M324.-type-.pd_mountain.html.

So far they are working great for me!


----------



## dandar (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd be worried about cornering clearance with those.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

dandar said:


> I'd be worried about cornering clearance with those.


maybe is he was a crit racer or something I see your point

but for recreational riding.... why not???

I have crank brothers Candy C on my vacation bike


----------



## dandar (Mar 31, 2012)

That's what I was thinking when I wrote it. Just for fun I went to Plainville spring classic which is a .6 mile semi-oval with two 90 degree turns. I was afraid to pedal through turns but found that my worries were unwarranted when I tried it. I have speedplay frogs. I wouldn't recommend it with platform pedals.

Having said that, I wish I had platforms for trail riding with my family. I guess you gain some you lose some. Those are good pedals depending on your priorities.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Etrips said:


> So I'm looking at getting some clipless pedals for my road bike. How do I pick which type to get? What's the difference?


I started out with Shimano SPD (the little 2-bolt ones) and a shoe with a cleat recess. For the 30 seconds before and after the ride, they were great. Everywhere in between was somewhere between mediocre and poor. The reason is they are small, and that concentrates all of your pedal force making it uncomfortable. Clipping in was tedious too.

I now use Shimano SPD-SL (the bigger 3-bolt ones) and they are great. Sure, it's clunky to walk in but it can be done and comfortable shoes lead to more riding and less standing around. Look, Mavic, Time, and others make a pedal that is very similar. The key is they are fairly large to spread out the load and gravity causes them to hang toe-up on the pedal spindle. So clipping it is a matter of hooking the toe of the cleat into the toe of the pedal and pushing into place.

There are other pedal systems like Crank Brothers that make the pedal smaller and put the locking part into the shoe cleat. These are dual-sided pedals which are easier to clip into, and although the pedal is a little smaller the cleat is a robust thing that also distributes load well. Haven't tried these but plenty of riders swear by them.

Overall I would encourage you to avoid the SPD's and get some variant of a real road pedal. Cleat covers can help with walking around, so if you do a lot of that consider getting a pair. You can also put some extra material on the heel of the shoe to make the pedal less awkward to walk in.

David


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dandar said:


> I'd be worried about cornering clearance with those.


Can't locate it now, so it's not an exact quote, but FWIW Greg LeMond said something to the effect of... anyone who pedals through corners is an idiot.


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

When I bought my current road bike, I had to wait a few days on the pedals because the shop where I purchased it only had the ones I wanted (Shimano 105 5700) in black and not silver. Anyhow, when I brought it home that first day, I took the PD-M520 pedals from my MTB and used those in the meantime. Other than the comparative bulkiness of the shoes (I used my MTB ones), I don't see why you couldn't use them full time if that's what you're comfortable with.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

FindTheRiver said:


> When I bought my current road bike, I had to wait a few days on the pedals because the shop where I purchased it only had the ones I wanted (Shimano 105 5700) in black and not silver. Anyhow, when I brought it home that first day, I took the PD-M520 pedals from my MTB and used those in the meantime. Other than the comparative bulkiness of the shoes (I used my MTB ones), I don't see why you couldn't use them full time if that's what you're comfortable with.


I know people that use Mlb cleats. Work fine and give you more options for winter shoes too. Specialized shoes can use either if iirc.


----------



## carlflow (Jun 12, 2012)

Look keo classics, dont get the easys cause their not adjustable. Try finding shoes with grips on them or cleat covers if youd like cause the shoes are really slippery off bike


----------



## Etrips (May 19, 2012)

I ended up going with SPDs as I eventually do plan on doing some cyclocrossing. Ordered some Shimano XT PD-M780s pedals and Shimano M087 MTB shoes. Hope it works out well!


----------



## bitterertundra0 (Jun 17, 2012)

pauljdav said:


> I just bought http://http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/pedals/mountain/product.-code-PD-M324.-type-.pd_mountain.html.
> 
> So far they are working great for me!


+1 for these... but on my mountain bike. If things are about to get hairy, you can unclip and ride while being ready to drop a foot instantly. For my road bike, I ride Sidis with SPD-SL cleats. Even when walking up and down stairs (carpeted) it doesn't feel dangerous, but does take some getting used to. Experience from what I've used SPD-SL is better than SPD is better than Egg Beaters.


----------



## BikeMonster (Apr 29, 2013)

*Clipless Pedals: Which do I want?*

I've wrestled with this same issue and have tried a range of different Road and MTB pedals. But the pedals I've fallen in love with are the Shimano Ultegra PD-6700s. I clip into Mavic Avenir's and found the 6700s are super comfortable, stable and durable. The wide platform of the pedal is comfortable for my feet and knees. I feel no issue with my downstroke. The pedals also have a tight lock with s solid "click" to reassure your cleat is not going to fall out of the pedal. And the 6700s are super sturdy. I take them out two to three times a week in rain and sunshine and have never had issues with my experience riding. Something that was helpful for me was reading other reviews on Amazon: Amazon.com: Shimano Ultegra PD-6700 SL Pedal Silver, One Size: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## fn1889m (Feb 27, 2011)

I am a newish rider at 59. Getting back into it after 40 years. (Road a lot as a teenager, but that was a long time ago.) I got clipless pedals for the first time, SPDs - Shimano PD-325. It would not be ideal for a pure road bike, but I have a cross bike, more set up for touring, and they work great for me. Maybe after I have more miles under my belt I will look for something more road specific. But this is a setup that makes it easy to learn to use clipless pedals for the first time. I started out with low spring tension, and tightened them up when I got more comfortable. Also, the flat side lets me get started from stops without worrying about having to clip in first. And shoes you can walk in are nice.


----------

